# Questions About Generic Klonopin



## Trixy13 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any different experience in terms of efficacy of one generic brand to another. I am specifically talking about Klonopin or clonazepam generic. I take 0.5 mg 2 x a day and lorazepam prn. I have used Teva and Mylan. Maybe it is just me, but it seems the Teva works better or am I imagining things? I would hope the chemical composition is similar but would appreciate any thoughts on this or experiences others have had with those generic brands.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Trixy13 said:


> Does anyone have any different experience in terms of efficacy of one generic brand to another. I am specifically talking about Klonopin or clonazepam generic. I take 0.5 mg 2 x a day and lorazepam prn. I have used Teva and Mylan. Maybe it is just me, but it seems the Teva works better or am I imagining things? I would hope the chemical composition is similar but would appreciate any thoughts on this or experiences others have had with those generic brands.


I'm in Canada but I just got the Mylan clonazepam yesterday for the first time. My pharmacy seems to have switched suppliers, previously using a Canadian one. Benzos are highly variable for me though each time I take them so it's impossible for me to gauge its relative effectiveness, but I doubt the difference should be so significant. I need to take 2mg prn for it to even have a slight chance of working, but I chew it so that it comes on faster, and the one thing I've definitely noticed is that the Mylan clonazepam has a much more pleasant taste than the stuff I was supplied by a Canadian manufacturer!


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

generics are usually OK but there are some inactive fakes around, especially if got via the internet

theres a problem with all benzos thet they can be spoiled by hot storage, sometimes while being delivered to the pharmacist


----------



## Trixy13 (Jun 23, 2009)

arth98 said:


> generics are usually OK but there are some inactive fakes around, especially if got via the internet
> 
> theres a problem with all benzos thet they can be spoiled by hot storage, sometimes while being delivered to the pharmacist


That makes sense but I never buy my pills from the internet. Only get my prescribed meds through a pharmacy.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Generics are like sugar pills for me. Gotta be Roche.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Generic meds contain the same amount of the same active compound that brand name drugs do, there is no diference, apart from the price and the fancy brand name. Unless of course if you are being an idiot and buying them from a non-viable source on the internet, please don't do this it is a ****ing stupid move, you are risking your health for a buzz. If you are legitimetly ill go to your healthcare provider and they will supply you with the correct meds, whether they are brand name or generic makes NO difference.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Generic meds contain the same amount of the same active compound that brand name drugs do, there is no diference, apart from the price and the fancy brand name. Unless of course if you are being an idiot and buying them from a non-viable source on the internet, please don't do this it is a ****ing stupid move, you are risking your health for a buzz. If you are legitimetly ill go to your healthcare provider and they will supply you with the correct meds, whether they are brand name or generic makes NO difference.


You're completely right. I've been a poly-drug abuser for years and have done almost anything you can name at one point or another. Now, benzos barely even work for me, and I don't really find them recreational, but it's easy to let it get out of hand when you're ordering illicitly from a virtually unlimited supply with no doctor to stop you and tell you NO, that you're getting out of hand. You can think you're as responsible as you want but the truth is, so does everybody else until reality comes up out of the blue and bites them in the ***. And the subtlety of benzos combined with the dangers of their dependence makes them sneak up on you quite easily and be quite devastating.

Unless you're talking about the generic clonazepam available at your local pharmacy. In which case, you're either a really subtle shill or just the type of person that marketing folks have wet dreams about. The FDA requires that generics show bioequivalency. It was widely believe for quite a while that with certain heart medications it really mattered what brand or manufacturer it came from, but this has since been thoroughly debunked. Ironic that you refer to generic clonazepam as "sugar pills", often used in studies to control for the placebo effect, when in fact you're a shining example of the placebo effect at work when you talk about how it's "gotta be" brand name.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

1. I have a legitimate repeat prescription and have had so for over 5 years
2. I live in the UK (Scotland to be precise) ....and healthcare is free (well I pay my taxes and have done so for many years) ....but this is for another debate.
3. I stand by the fact that generic clonazepam is not as effective as roche rivotril, ....but then, I suppose it doesn't matter for me because that is what I am prescribed and I don't pay extra.

.....and I didn't mean sugar pill per se, ....

That is through personal experience.


----------



## flyinsoup (Feb 6, 2010)

meyaj said:


> I'm in Canada but I just got the Mylan clonazepam yesterday for the first time. My pharmacy seems to have switched suppliers, previously using a Canadian one.


Genpharm? Mylan purchased them.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

flyinsoup said:


> Genpharm? Mylan purchased them.


That's it. I think I'm an idiot regarding the statement I made about them tasting better, but I have been tasting a lot of things DIFFERENTLY the last few days. I often keep some of my old bottles just so I can carry around a few in my pocket when I need to (yes, I have pill cases too, but those can be bulky if I just need it for a day.) And I just checked, and even the DIN is the exact same, so I don't think there's a single thing different about them. In fact, looking at the pills themselves, they still have a big G engraved on one side.


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Generic meds contain the same amount of the same active compound that brand name drugs do, there is no diference, apart from the price and the fancy brand name. Unless of course if you are being an idiot and buying them from a non-viable source on the internet, please don't do this it is a ****ing stupid move, you are risking your health for a buzz. If you are legitimetly ill go to your healthcare provider and they will supply you with the correct meds, whether they are brand name or generic makes NO difference.


They why would brand name lexapro work fine for me..when my insurance didn't cover it anymore..i was given a generic. Instantly i started with headaches...upset stomach..muscle pains ect. Only thing that changed was this med. That's when i took one of the old pills

I had 2-3 older brand names one around i found and took those 4 days after hell with the generic and all the symptoms went away. And it wasn't me telling myself this. I ended up going to the doc becasue i though something else was wrong with me. I didn't even out the two together until i thought..only thing that changed in my life was this med


----------



## V45561N (Dec 4, 2011)

As for me, the Teva feels like 50% of what is should be. The Mylan is ok. The one that effects me the most is Sandoz or Ioen or something like that. They are the blue pills with E64 on the back.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Personally I thought Teva worked great. Actually they are all bio equivalent; it's the binders and fillers that differ. I was recently switched from Teva to Qualitest (blue, 1 mg pill with a scripted V on it) and while it works well, it crumbles badly and isn't even scored like Teva was which is making it difficult to cut into the right pieces as I am tapering off it. Both Teva and Qualitest melt easily under the tongue and have no bitter taste. I have never had the real deal with the cut out K...the pharmacy I go to doesn't even offer it as I asked and was willing to pay for it. By law they are all chemically equal but the binders and fillers can make a difference. This assumes pharmacy grade pills--I would never buy any off the internet.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

You fool. Generics are equivalent according to the "FDA" just read it! Everything the FDA says is true or else they wouldn't be in business, we're talking about medication and people's health. you know nothing about what your saying about


----------



## ctrstreet (Jun 23, 2015)

*Too much misinformation in this Thread!*



SSRIManiac said:


> You fool. Generics are equivalent according to the "FDA" just read it! Everything the FDA says is true or else they wouldn't be in business, we're talking about medication and people's health. you know nothing about what your saying about


Why call someone a fool here in the forum, especially when you are dead wrong? Under the enabling legislation, known as the Hatch- Waxman Act, generics are required to be merely "bioequivalent" to their brand name. It's different than "equivalent". In fact, under the law, it's actually illegal for a generic to be the "equivalent" of its brand name.

I won't define "bioequivalent" here, check Wikipedia or your favorite source on that.

And then - there are the generic drug manufacturers who are continually breaking the f***ing law! All the time, every day!
They're selling placebo in certain cases, literally. When they're caught they're often barred from importation of their evil wares.
And yet they often fail again! Google Ranbaxy, google Sun Pharma,
that should open your eyes and keep you busy for a while.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

SSRIManiac said:


> You fool. Generics are equivalent according to the "FDA" just read it! Everything the FDA says is true or else they wouldn't be in business, we're talking about medication and people's health. you know nothing about what your saying about


But the thing the government is best at is being bought out by corporations with lots of money.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've used both Teva & Mylan. I didn't notice any difference.

Actually, I've used a whole bunch of generic benzos and I'd say they're all the same.

It's not just generic or not, I've tried something like 9 benzos and they all feel the same.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ctrstreet said:


> I won't define "bioequivalent" here, check Wikipedia or your favorite source on that.


Brand names can have +-20% of the active drug.

Of course, that's the same standard that generics must meet, being within 20%+ or 20%- as the brand name.

Most drugs have a wide therapeutic range, so this doesn't matter. This matters vastly more with drugs that have a narrow therapeutic range (like Warfarin -- take too much of this rat poison and bleed to death).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> Personally I thought Teva worked great. Actually they are all bio equivalent; it's the binders and fillers that differ. I was recently switched from Teva to Qualitest (blue, 1 mg pill with a scripted V on it) and while it works well, it crumbles badly and isn't even scored like Teva was which is making it difficult to cut into the right pieces as I am tapering off it. *Both Teva and Qualitest melt easily under the tongue and have no bitter taste.* I have never had the real deal with the cut out K...the pharmacy I go to doesn't even offer it as I asked and was willing to pay for it. By law they are all chemically equal but the binders and fillers can make a difference. This assumes pharmacy grade pills--I would never buy any off the internet.


Doesn't Klonopin have an orally disintegrating version. I use the ODT of Xanax. It has a lovely orange flavor. Though I'd rater have a sublingual version rater than ODT.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gillettecavalcad3 said:


> Generics are like sugar pills for me. Gotta be Roche.


I gather that your wallet is empty, since no insurance company is going to pay for a brand name when a generic exists. Of course, generics can cost a fortune too.


----------

